# Cwc G10



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Well its arrived from Silvermans. First impression is good. The second hand lands exactly on the second marker on the dial !I really went for it as its the "real deal" so to speak and comments on these forums that the MWC was not as good.

I find the strap a little strange (my first nylon), its only 17mm wide and can slide on the pins which are 18mm. Ive got small wrists and its very long, are you supposed to cut to the required lengh ? Also instaed of the buckle sitting half way around its more like 3/4 way round ?

Any thoughts ?

Thanks


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations on the new watch. I think you will find that the NATO strap is 18mm and the lugs are 18.5mm, if I remember correctly. On my 7 inch wrists the buckle sits off to the edge as well, not too hard to get used to. It is better not to cut it. You can do a search on this forum for the ways to use a NATO or you can just Google "how to wear a nato strap" and you will find photographic instructions.

Later,

William


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pcn1 said:


> Well its arrived from Silvermans. First impression is good. The second hand lands exactly on the second marker on the dial !I really went for it as its the "real deal" so to speak and comments on these forums that the MWC was not as good.
> 
> I find the strap a little strange (my first nylon), its only 17mm wide and can slide on the pins which are 18mm. Ive got small wrists and its very long, are you supposed to cut to the required lengh ? Also instaed of the buckle sitting half way around its more like 3/4 way round ?
> 
> ...


I wore one for years.

Pass the strap through in the normal way and then pass it back through over the top.

Some people pass it back through between the two, whichever suits you.

Dont recomment cutting it. Even if you seal it they tend to fray.

How to wear a nato strap


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought it was 19mm lugs ?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I thought it was 19mm lugs ?


Mine is Jason ............. he most probably meant 19mm


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here is an MOD spec in PDF, towards the bottom is a diagram showing dimensions. G10

Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

My G10 is definitely 19mm


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

PhilM said:


> My G10 is definitely 19mm


I imagine they have updated the spec a nuber of times over the years. Going by the document that I posted, it seems like quite a bit of latitude in size between the lugs and strap. I have no idea toward what end this was done. The mechanics of the interface between watch and strap, in this application, seems painfully simple, maybe I am missing something?









Later,

William


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the replys. I phoned Silvermans and they told me not to cut it but tuck it back on itself as you suggest.

I'll ask Roy how wide his 18mm Nato's are (i.e. are they wider than the 17mm Ive got !)

The only funny thing is after a few years of wearing Divers watches and a 40mm dial I bought from Roy, having a smaller watch on the wrist felt a little strange at first. But now its natural and the reason I bought the watch was for a smaller hard wearing Quartz watch to use when out on the motorbike. I think this watch is going to be just fine !

Thanks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I think you'll be fine with the G10 especially if you want a tough & hard wearing quartz... pretty much bomb proof and comes with an acrylic crystal, so if you knock it one all you need is some polywatch


----------



## jimh (Mar 27, 2008)

> I find the strap a little strange (my first nylon), its only 17mm wide and can slide on the pins which are 18mm. Ive got small wrists and its very long, are you supposed to cut to the required lengh ? Also instaed of the buckle sitting half way around its more like 3/4 way round ?


I wasn't overly keen on the supplied nylon strap and replaced it with a black leather nato (from RLT)- it's a normal length strap so no wrap around and I find it much more comfortable, it does take a bit of effort squeezing through the lugs though as it's a fair amount fatter than nylon










ps. I should add, that's not my wrist - it's a cat, couldn't find a dark enough background to sit it on


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jimh said:


> > I find the strap a little strange (my first nylon), its only 17mm wide and can slide on the pins which are 18mm. Ive got small wrists and its very long, are you supposed to cut to the required lengh ? Also instaed of the buckle sitting half way around its more like 3/4 way round ?
> 
> 
> I wasn't overly keen on the supplied nylon strap and replaced it with a black leather nato (from RLT)- it's a normal length strap so no wrap around and I find it much more comfortable, it does take a bit of effort squeezing through the lugs though as it's a fair amount fatter than nylon
> ...


I`m amazed a Tortishell would let you do that









Welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I`m amazed a Tortishell would let you do that


You cant tell if its still with us or not Mac......

It could be an ornament......


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

its 19mm

put a 20mm nato on it it looks much better [it will fit]

it also looks good on a bund tz sell a 19mm which is a perfect fit

great watch enjoy...


----------



## jimh (Mar 27, 2008)

> You cant tell if its still with us or not Mac......


haha, no she is definately alive and kicking, just a bit lazy



> It could be an ornament......


hmm.. she would make a nice fluffy bath mat though...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jimh said:


> > You cant tell if its still with us or not Mac......
> 
> 
> haha, no she is definately alive and kicking, just a bit lazy
> ...


If she was alive today Laura would not be amused


----------

